

Street-Fighting Mathematics (or how to guess results) [MIT] - copernicus
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mathematics/18-098January--IAP--2008/CourseHome/index.htm

======
thisrod
The course notes show how a mathematician would figure out that the drag force
on the cone was proportional to its area. A physicist could do it with much
less work. In a dodgy approximation, the impulse on a body due to a fluid is
proportional to the momentum of the fluid that hits it. If each cone falls
with the same velocity, the momentum is proportional to the mass of fluid that
hits it, which is proportional to the cone's area. Differentiating with
respect to time, the drag force is proportional to area.

------
akadien
Imagine UFC cross-marketing with MIT! Similar in nature to the ragged copy of
"How to Solve It" sitting on my shelf, I think this is a great idea for a
course to teach approximate calculations and heuristics to the common man.

